# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πρόβλημα με διάδρομο γυμναστικής

## sts22

Έχω ένα διάδρομο γυμναστικής Kettler σε άσχετες στιγμές κάνει κάτι σαν διακοπή (σταματάει) για ελάχιστο χρόνο ο τάπητας
η οθόνη μένει ανοικτή χωρίς κάποια ένδειξη . Σε άσκηση 50 λεπτών μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό μία η δύο φορές  χωρις κάτι αλλο
έχει κανείς ιδέα από τι μπορεί να προέρχεται αυτό ?

----------


## pliktras

> Έχω ένα διάδρομο γυμναστικής Kettler σε άσχετες στιγμές κάνει κάτι σαν διακοπή (σταματάει) για ελάχιστο χρόνο ο τάπητας
> η οθόνη μένει ανοικτή χωρίς κάποια ένδειξη . Σε άσκηση 50 λεπτών μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό μία η δύο φορές  χωρις κάτι αλλο
> έχει κανείς ιδέα από τι μπορεί να προέρχεται αυτό ?


Καλησπέρα.
Πολλά μπορεί να είναι.Πρεπει να δεις τον τάπητα σε τι κατάσταση είναι να κάνεις αμπερομετρηση ..Να δεις λάδι αν του βάζεις και αν ναι κάθε πότε.Να τσεκαρεις μοτέρ και άμα από εκεί είσαι κομπλέ πάμε σε πλακέτες.Οταν λες σταματάει προφανώς γράφει κανονικά χρόνους κλπ απλά κάνει διακοπή και ξαναρχίζει το μοτέρ αλλά δεν κάνει ρισετ στην κονσόλα

----------


## george89

Καλησπερα σας πιο μοντελο της kettler ειναι ?

----------


## george89

Καλησπερα σας πιο μοντελο της kettler ειναι ? καποιο τχ 1-5 ? marathon st ? runner tm ?

----------


## poideras

> Έχω ένα διάδρομο γυμναστικής Kettler σε άσχετες στιγμές κάνει κάτι σαν διακοπή (σταματάει) για ελάχιστο χρόνο ο τάπητας
> η οθόνη μένει ανοικτή χωρίς κάποια ένδειξη . Σε άσκηση 50 λεπτών μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό μία η δύο φορές  χωρις κάτι αλλο
> έχει κανείς ιδέα από τι μπορεί να προέρχεται αυτό ?


  Σιγά σιγά θα σε σταματήσει εντελώς.

----------

